# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Tugmistress!

## Moira

Many Happy Returns to our resident Weather-Girl, apprentice tea-lady at Viking Motors, Master-Photographer......... need I go on ??!!

Hope you had a wonderful day.   :Grin:

----------


## Tugmistress

Thank you Moira You're making me blush  :Smile: 
Muchly appreciated and thank you for the kind wishes  :Smile:

----------

